# Caribbean Birthday Cruise....(2)



## PNA (Dec 4, 2006)

More shots....

Carnival Glory






The Pilot Boat





Deck Chairs





Boats for rent





Sailboat off St. Thomas





The High Seas





Scales





A Beach






Final Rays of the Day


----------



## justphotos (Dec 4, 2006)

pretty nice. i love the caribbean. i just moved from Puerto Rico like 3 days ago after living there for two years. i like the one of the beach chairs (i love perspective enhanced pictures) and the first one of the boat. beautiful color.


----------



## bla (Dec 5, 2006)

Deck Chairs, Boats for Rent, the sailboat, and Scales have it for me. Some beautiful perspectives and lighting.


----------



## PNA (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the comments....I had fun shooting.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 5, 2006)

Love the light house with the girl sitting on the beach very nice illusion of depth.  and one more comment that is one big ass boat, ship whatever.  Glad you didnt fall overboard.


----------



## PNA (Dec 6, 2006)

The first ship is the Glory followed by Voyager of the Sea. Both monsters capable of carrying over 4,000 people including crew with every conceivable amenity. More food and drink (scotch) than you could ever want. Truly an experience.

BTW...the beach and girl are my favorite also.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2006)

I really like the deck chairs!
And the photos as a series. They are all quite good.
And this trip must have been magnificent ... rough seas ever? (That would make a cruise considerably less good for me...!)


----------



## PNA (Dec 6, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I really like the deck chairs!
> And the photos as a series. They are all quite good.
> And this trip must have been magnificent ... rough seas ever? (That would make a cruise considerably less good for me...!)


 
Actually we had excelent weather....seas were a bit rough at times, but the ships stablizers (wings) do exactly what thery're designed to do....smooth out the ride.

We stopped in Nassau, St. Thomas and St. Maarten. Great people and beautiful beaches. This was our 9th or 10th cruise. Very relaxing and highly recommended to ease the stresses of life!

Paul


----------

